# Obama Declares November National Muslim Appreciation Month



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Obama Declares November National Muslim Appreciation Month*

Posted about 19 hours ago | 328 comments

46.9K
0
inShare​
Email

President Obama announcing the month of November to officially be 'National Muslim Appreciation Month'.
Washington, DC - President Barack Obama held a press conference to announce that he is declaring the month of November 'National Muslim Appreciation Month'.
"The Muslim community deserves our full acceptance and respect," Obama told reporters. "We have killed millions of Muslims overseas since the September 11th attacks. They are not all bad. In fact most of them are good. So from now on, November will be a month to celebrate the Muslim community, the Sunnah and the Quran."
Khaled Matei who is a member of the Muslim Brotherhood's Freedom and Justice Party told CNN he is pleased with Obama and his actions. "I spoke with President Obama by telephone yesterday and personally thanked him for what he is doing for the Muslim community," Matei said. "This is definitely a step in the right direction I explained to him. Praise Allah."

- See more at: http://nationalreport.net/obama-dec...slim-appreciation-month/#sthash.T3Jp1RM5.dpuf


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2013)

So sick of this guy...


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm sure this dope has no idea that 11/11 is Veterans Day...but bc his pals were 
drowned out by patriotic bikers during their disrespectful attention whoring on 9/11, he powdered their asses with whole month. Classic.

So Fuck you, you insensitive libturd douche!
In America in November we observe Veterans Day, Thanksgiving and football.
That is all.


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

That can't be real! I don't see this in any major news sources ... The wording is very questionable - "We have killed millions of Muslims overseas since the September 11th attacks

No way!


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Just because it on internet it's true???

*Not real at all! *


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

FTH said:


> Just because it on internet it's true???
> 
> *Not real at all! *


Every month since Jan 09 has been Muslim appreciation month. By this admin burying details about Muslim terror attacks,calling attacks "workplace violence"supporting the Muslim Brotherhood,ignoring the slaying of Christians,releasing terrorists from Gitmo so they could rejoin terror groups,Benghazi attackers walking around free,his apology tour claiming he was closing Gitmo,snubbing Israel while sidling up to their enemies. Hes a Muslim apologist and campaigned on closing Gitmo knowing he could NOT. He claims to be Christian but I have YET to see him stand up for a single attack on anyone white or Christain. I dont need a true or fake story to tell me who this turd stands with.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*It made the National news the National Ballsucking Company reported it.*

*NBC News - Obama announces November as National Muslim ...*

https://www.facebook.com/NBCNews/posts/162902133903351‎

Obama announces *November* as *National Muslim Appreciation Month*. *...* Obama announces *November* as *National Muslim Appreciation Month*.


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Link on this FB post gives error "The requested press release was not found."

Can't find any reference to it in any official website.


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

7costanza said:


> Every month since Jan 09 has been Muslim appreciation month. By this admin burying details about Muslim terror attacks,calling attacks "workplace violence"supporting the Muslim Brotherhood,ignoring the slaying of Christians,releasing terrorists from Gitmo so they could rejoin terror groups,Benghazi attackers walking around free,his apology tour claiming he was closing Gitmo,snubbing Israel while sidling up to their enemies. Hes a Muslim apologist and campaigned on closing Gitmo knowing he could NOT. He claims to be Christian but I have YET to see him stand up for a single attack on anyone white or Christain. I dont need a true or fake story to tell me who this turd stands with.


You are absolutely right! It will take years to undo the damage done by all the muslim spring support and other nonsense like that ...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Fake or not the asshole still throws them dinners at our house.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

New Muslim Warning
*This morning the Muslim Brotherhood warned the United States that
if the United States meddling in Egypt continued they intend to cut
off America's supply of 7-11 and Motel 6 managers. 
If this action does not yield sufficient results, cab drivers will be
next, followed by Dell, AT&T and AOL customer service reps. 
Finally, if all else fails, they have threatened not to send us any more
presidents either.

It's gonna get ugly, people.*


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Now you got me seriously worried! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

This is a joke right? 



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

National Report is like a low grade Onion. They had a successful trolling with this article though. Lol

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Trolled it up real good!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

The wording seems a bit "tongue in cheek"

Guessing it's a fake, but wouldn't put it past osama


----------

